# I'm new - is this for me?



## 127785 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and to the idea of getting a motorhome. My husband and I have loads of experience as campers and as caravanners (is that a dirty word around here?!), but now the kids have flown the nest we fancy getting a motorhome. BUT we have two energentic labradors who go everywhere with us - in the caravan this works out well, as they are happy in the awning on site and travel in the back of the car, but will a motorhome suit them? When the weather is less than good, will we have enough floorspace inside for them, or will we all be driven crazy? This may seem like a trivial question to some, but I bought my latest car purely because it would accomodate the dogs in comfort, so I'm approaching motorhome ownership in a similar fashion! 
Any advice from dog owners would be appreciated. (Just don't say "Leave them at home"!)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

doglover said:


> . My husband and I have loads of experience as campers and as caravanners (is that a dirty word around here?!),
> 
> I don't see why as as a great number of MH owners have previously caravanned, in my case for over 20 years. Not having any dogs I will leave it for others to answer your other concerns.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We take my daughters dog away with us on occasions, (Boxer) we have camped and caravanned and the majority of the time live outside under the canopy, the dog is very happy and when on the odd occasion we have had to go inside she is very good and gets herself down in between the 2 front seats, its as if she knows not to play up.

If you have placid dogs it should be ok, if they are restless then it may be a problem, however you can get awnings for MH's perhaps that would suit.

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Labradour loves to be away in the van. He travels better in the motorhome than he does in our Passat Estate car as well.

Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi doglover

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts!  

Our dog is 1 year old (tomorrow!), and since she went away at New Year to Humberside (260 miles away) at 3 months old, she's loved going away with us. Normally, she sleeps and rests under the table in the van, but we recently bought a awning / tent / thing to go on the side of the motorhome (similar to a caravan awning). Tess is quite happy sleeping in there, or we tether her to a screw-in peg just inside or outside the awning.

Just do it!

Gerald


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Doglover and welcome...think lots of us started as "Tuggers" I've since learnt name for caravanners, so can't be dirty word..we have met lots of dog owners and doesn't seem to be any different :wink:


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

We've only got one small white dog to find space for. It took him ages to get used to trvelling in the motorhome, but we persevered, and now he's fine thank goodness. When we travel, he just settles down between the front seats. As soon as we stop.... Weyhey it's walkies time!!!

Oh yes, we've also been caravanners in our murky past, but have found we prefer the motorhome.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi, we have a springer spaniel who is does not travel well in any form of transport.WE to had a caravan. he likes to have his head out of the window ok in a car not so good in the van.As he wont lay down nicely we have bought a soft travel cage .WE put it down the kitchen /bathroom end of out van,leave the front unziped he can come out get to his water,but cant get near the pedals.Of course once we reach our destination hes ok.We have just got a drive away awning which is ideal as it just gives a bit more room.lins


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi there.
If there was room in the Caravan then there will be room in the Motorhome.
Travelling just depends on your dog.
Some use a cage others a harness but Louis has found his own place by my feet so we harness him to my seat.
Just enjoy the freedom of a Motorhome --go on you know you want to.
Wave to us as you go by :lol:


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm new too and pick up van in 2 weeks! I have a small yorki-poo (Suki) who travels well in the Shogun, so i am not expecting any difficulties in the Van. She does have a penchant for sitting on the drivers knee which can be a bit precarious so we have to be firm with her and she eventually sits between the two front seats. But she is somewhat smaller than one Lab let alone 2!

We went for a dinette and rear lounge - mainly for the children - 4 of them but also for the dog - didnt want Suki on the bed - she doesnt at home so wouldnt do in the van. (had the cat first and that is his domain!) 

We will be looking to purchase an Awning so this will help with space.

I am hoping though that Suki will sit in her basket in the galley way - but here is to hoping!

Happy times

Sara


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Doglover, we have a retriever plus a 3 legged medium sized crossbred who both love their comfortsThe retriever does not normally like travelling but put him in the motor home and that is a different story, he puts up with it in order to get to new walking grounds.Just make sure you have enough floorspace so that they can settle down out of the way. As previously stated use a screw in spike to restrain them outside and you have no probs.Give them some shade with an awning, if you can find the sun.Hope you come to the right decision.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we have a yorkie, she goes everywhere with us in the van, she sits in the dinette area on her own blow up dog bed with restraint, its high enough so that she can see out of the window which she loves !!! just make sure everyone your dog is not loose when u are on the move, we tether her up outside during the day and at night she immediately sleeps on the fixed bed !! your dog s will love it


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I suppose I am being awkward for the sake of it but realising there is no way our grandchildren can travel in our van, or anyone else for that matter, even though it may be grey area legal to sitt sideways, it has been explained many times that in a shunt a passenger could become a human cannoball and got straight through the windscreent taking the driver and front passenger with him\her.

So I wonder what happens if a dog does the same thing or do you velcro them down. 8O


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

For our lab Maisie, we have a body harness that a backseat seat belt goes through, keeping her secure. She lies on the seat (half converted to bed mode) on a picnic blanket (the type with a rubberised/pvc back) and can see out of the side window. When we have parked at the site, then one of the side seats is her bed, again with the picnic blanket to keep muck off the seat. Since she is up on the seat, it keeps her out from under our feet.

Give her the choice of going out in the car, or in the van, and the van wins hands down!

Colin


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought it was illegal not to have ur dog secured whilst on the move ? it certainly is here in Spain/ Canaries, also UK ?? I would never put our dog at risk without being secured on the move, they behave alot better too .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've moved this to the Pets forum so you will probably get more focussed responses.  

If your dogs are trained for travelling, i.e. will sit quietly in a cage or wear some sort of restraint, then you should have no problems.

The cab design on M/Hs makes it easy for dogs to wander to the front and walk under your legs as you drive . . . clearly not a good plan. IMHO a restraint of some description is essential, for everyone's safety, especially the dogs if you have to slam the anchors on!! 8O 

Our mutt is trained to her cage, and jumps in quite willingly as she knows what is coming. We never hear so much as whimper en route, and no problems at night either as we put her basket in the loo and she is quite happy, and just looks up in disgust when I have to relieve the pressure from a drop too much ale! 8O 

A lot depends on the temperament and training of your dogs, but if they are OK in both respects, just try leaving them at home after their first trip, when they have learned what it's all about!!! 8O  

Dave


----------



## 127785 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the encouraging replies, and especially to those who sent great photos of their 'best friends' enjoying the freedom of their motorhomes! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This was our Gracie when she was a pup.

She had just been dried off after a walk at Minehead.










Dave


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Until the mad springer had to be put down earlier this year due to repetitive broken leg issues, we travelled with 3 dogs in tow. Now we just take the 2, a Saluki/Lurcher cross, and a Staff/Collie cross. 

We sometimes use a drive away awning to provide more space when we take the dogs - a Movelite-XL - works a treat for our needs.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have two miniature dachshunds one doesn't travel well but we put their big cushion on the bathroom floor and shut the door - we don't usually hear a sound from them and they are quite happy with a water bowl on the shower floor. We had numerous seat belts, cages, crates you name it but the bathroom is best they can walk around as its a big bathroom.

Whats more going away in the mohome has made it so they travel quite well in the car now in the boot. I alway think they should be in the boot as its safter than on seats and less smelly, messy.

It was hard finding seat belts for little dogs that didn't swamp them but never use them now as said above.

They do get very excited though when the cushion is carried out and put in but we leave that till last to shut the racket up!

Greenie


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there,
We have a small van and two dobermann's. It was only meant to be one, but we foster for a rescue and we are weak!

Anyhow...we got the van because we were finding it hard finding places to go with our dobes. We do not leave them at home.

Ours sit on the rock and roll seats with the seat back to the cab and travel. I also have a screen between cab and back to contain them but have recently ordered some muttslingers for ours which are used for dogs in the back of off roaders. They encase front AND back of dog to prevent slingshot of normal harnesses.

It can be hard when the weather is wet, but an awning is a life saver. Dog towels, dog coats dog food etc all take up space in the van, as do they when they stretch out...no sleeping outside for ours!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome

Think about where two large dogs are going to travel and then think again where they are going to rest when you stop.

Well worth putting some training in on the drive before you go anywhere.

I would teach a word that means "get in the van" and another that means "wait while I open the door and get out before you" :lol: The most dangerous thing is when they dive out the door and disappear 8O You probably already have commands for the car.

Also teach them to lie quietly while you move around the van. Nothing worse than busy dogs when you are trying to prepare/eat a meal etc.

Might even be worth spending a night on the drive with them to iron out any wrinkles. You might not like two lively labs in bed with you after all :lol: 

All that preparation will be well worth it when you come to spend two weeks on a wet a windy site :roll: 

Before long one of us will be along to show you his dogs travelling quite happily in the garage :lol: 

Above all have fun!


----------

